# Strongman dies at 104!



## falcon123 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is unrelated to diabetes but I did find it a bit sad that someone who has survied to 104 and lost none of their faculties died in a road accident.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/feedarticle/8894705


----------

